# Strawberry Sour Diesel Pickup [Pics] Dank!



## SativaGrows (Nov 24, 2012)

*Better pics soon but for the time being:*
















Lab test results: http://www.micannalytics.com/results/sample.php?sampleid=113382&dispensary=55


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 24, 2012)

Dank city right there. Nice grow man. How's it taste and how's the stone.


----------



## SativaGrows (Nov 24, 2012)

I actually didin't grow this, picked it up from my local shop. I do have a grow going in my sig though.

My local shop always has this around, it's like their signature strain. It's pretty spectacular bud and I hadn't had it in a while so I decided to grab some.

Smells very fruity kind of like strawberries not an extremely pungent smell until broken up, then sharp pungent fumes of berries pierce your nose.

Taste, tastes very sweet, very fruity, some say they can taste strawberries I feel like I agree. Regardless, it's good.

Stone: being 80/20 sativa dominant, it's very energetic, creative, and social. Laughed with a good lady friend of mine for quite a while enjoyed each other's company and had a great time! Music is excellent! Overall very satisfied, also pain is gone. Specifically pain from GERD, and random muscle pains.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice bud.. not so nice cat/dog hair in the bud pic one.. better tell your shop to keep pets outta their shit..


----------



## SativaGrows (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks and guys honestly the hair is likely either from my GF or one of my own two kitties. The bud was fantastic though haha


----------



## kingramo (Dec 21, 2012)

Cat hair is always nice to smoke


----------



## SativaGrows (Dec 21, 2012)

Note to self: Remove any and all things sticking to my bud before taking pictures or else people will be distracted by said thing sticking to bud. Lol.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 23, 2012)

nice , id love a joint of that .


----------

